# R.I.P Michael Crichton



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2008)

At age 66, the author of "Jurassic Park," passed away from a long battle with cancer.

*tear*


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 5, 2008)

Dang, it's weird because I just bought "Sphere" written by him today at my school library. I just read his book "Next" as well a few months ago. It was pretty interesting.

R.I.P.


----------

